# Mr. Emu Tutorials: VB6 and Web Design - What You Need *PLEASE READ*



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

Right, I'm going to get the actual tutorials up on Monday, which gives me this weekend to sort out programs for different platforms. As it stands, the Microsoft people are larfink on both accounts, whilst those who use a Mac and/or Linux are going to miss out on the VB6 tutorials. I'll explain why in a minute.

-----

*Web Design*

Nvu - The Complete Web Authoring System for Linux, Macintosh and Windows
FileZilla - The free FTP solution

For the web design tutorials you will require two programs - a HTML editor and an FTP client. The two I have linked above are *Nvu* and *FileZilla*. Both are free software, and both run on Windows, Linux, and Mac OS. For both, click the "Download" link on each site menu (at the top for Nvu, and to the left for FileZilla) and download the correct file for your platform. I recommend that the Windows users download the executable file (_...setup.exe_) in both cases.

For those who don't have web-space, I'll be registering for some free space, the details of which I'll give later, as well as a quick tutorial on how to set up FileZilla.

Obviously if you have your own programs you don't need to download either of the two above.

EDIT: There's a third program which I'll add later that can be used for designing graphics for sites.

---

*Visual Basic 6* 

Now this is a bit trickier. I've found me a neat little VB6 Portable Version, but I'm still trying it out. It also only works on Windows computers. If anyone wants to try it to see if it works on their Windows computer, I've uploaded the program with a couple of my own VB6 programs to FileFront.

At the moment, I've got nothing for Mac and Linux users, which is a shame, but rest assured - I am trying to find something. Even a simple compiler would do it, as long as it can take something from Notepad or the equivalent.

-----

I'd like people to try out the programs I've linked to and familiarise themselves with them.

If you have questions about how things work, ask them in the Nvu Problems and FileZilla Problems threads, NOT IN THIS ONE.

_Note to those who download VB Portable - PM me with questions._

---

Could I ask a Sup Mod to Sticky this, please? We have no Tech Forum Mod of our own to order about, yet.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 14, 2008)

I may end up as the Tech forum mod, given the amount of time I've been poking in here lately.   But, for the moment, I'll super-mod and sticky / edit things as necessary.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

Thankee kindly. I might have more work for you in a few days - you'll wish you'd never popped in for a lookee by the time I've finished.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 14, 2008)

Nah - it'll give me a really good reason to visit and participate in the forums... I've been a little slack until very recently.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 2, 2008)

*Visual Basic 6* 

For the VB6 tutorials, you need a single program - Visual Basic 6 Portable. It's a *Windows only* program, so it can't be run on a Mac or Linux, instead you must run it on Windows.

When you run it, a screen will pop up asking what you want to do - choose the second option, "Run Visual Basic 6", and choose the "Standard EXE" option when it asks you what type of new file you want.


----------

